# Stressed out by new puppy...please help



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

First, I must say that this forum has been a great help to me over the past couple of months. I am the proud mama of a 3 month old Malti-Poo. I have had her for a little more than 1 month. We have trained Miss Celie to use her puppy pads. The pads are located inside her huge play pen (the crate is attached to the pen). Now she picks the pad up (doesn't matter if it's used or not) and takes it to her play area. She sits on it and tries to tear it and ends up smelling just like it







Obviously, if she does this when I am not at home, she uses the bathroom on the tarp that I have lining the playpen (right area...but not on the pad!!!).
I have tried using the pads with the adhesive...doesn't work
I bought the pad holder from PetSmart (the one with the 4 circles and bars...you press the corner of the pad into the center of each circle)...doesn't work...she just moved the entire thing. 
I have tried newspaper...just too messy.
I've thought about trying the litter box idea, but I am not sure how I would keep the pad in the box. I think she will just go and pull the pad out. Any suggestions? 

I used to feed her Nutro...but she just didn't seem to like it that much. After she ate most of the bag, I gradually switched her to Royal Canin. She seems to like that a lot more. Her coat looks healthier too, but it seems to look a little oily to me right around the base of her neck. Any suggestions? 

Please help. I am out of ideas.


----------



## louis' mom (Jul 7, 2006)

Welcome. Unfortunately I had the same problem with mine and I decided to have him go outside and now he is pretty good. He does have accidents but usually it is my fault.

Louis has never been a good eater (of his own food) - so I just leave his food out all day and he usually eats once a day at 8pm or so. Good luck.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've never used the crating method, but have had problems with the disposable pads. Mine would run around the house with them. Billy seemed to think it was a toy. So I switched to washables (Pish-Pad) this put a stop to the "toy" thing, and was only used for "business".

Your little one is a youngster, and maybe thinking it's a toy to chew up. I even have a recent foster (senior)who will chew up the disposables. For some reason, mine, nor any of my fosters, are interested in playing with the washables, only the disposables.

I was hoping mine would "grow" out of the chewing up (everything in sight) stage, which, for the most part, has happened. But not with the disposables.

EDIT: I meant to say "Pooch Pad", NOT "Pish-Pad". http://store.poochpad.com/poochpads.html


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i have the pads in a cat litter box with the snap on rim/lip/open lid. i use the lid to hold the pad in place. i cut the front of the lid/lip out so it was easier for massimo to get inside. i haven't had any problems. it's worked since massimo was like 10 weeks old.










good luck!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Sometimes you have to just wait it out---she is really young. 

Keep weighing it down and fixing her pen like you want it. You can also walk her on her leash to where you want her to go, when she does praise her, treat her, and then walk her away. 

Good luck!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophie uses this tray from petco - it secures the pad between the tray and the snap on rim it helped her from wandering off the pad also - before using this one she would drag the pad a little bit. I'm trying to transition to the wiz dog right now to avoid the dreaded pee paw (sounds like someone's grandfather







), but she's not crazy about the grate so we're laying the pad on top (I guess this is going to be a waste of money). Anyway, I think if you keep working on it (I know its tiring) it'll get better and the tray from petco was the answer for us at the time.

[attachment=18655:attachment]


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

What worked for me, was watching Luci LITERALLY 24/7 for the 1st crucial week that she was in my house. We had a few accidents, and every time she peed on my carpet I picked her up (as she was still peeing in the air







) and placed her on the pad. Eventually you get used to her pee/poo schedule, and will watch her behavior change everytime she is ready to go to the bathroom. Just stay on top of her as soon as she pees or poopies, and then praise her like crazy! LOL My bf and I used to have a little party every time she peepeed on the pads! LOL, she loved it! And before we knew it, like a month later, she was 100% potty trained!















As far as the picking up the wee wee pad, why don't you try pish pads? They are great!! But anyway you should still be stern w/ her when she picks them up, and PICK her up and away from them. Anyway, good luck!! I wanna see pictures of your little one!


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> What worked for me, was watching Luci LITERALLY 24/7 for the 1st crucial week that she was in my house. We had a few accidents, and every time she peed on my carpet I picked her up (as she was still peeing in the air
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, we watched Ollie 24/7 too initially. And those first few weeks are crucial. We did the same thing--grabbed Ollie in mid-pee and would put him on his pad. He was already familiar with the phrase "go on your papers!" from his breeder who was pad training him prior to our purchase when he turned 12 weeks.

We use baby crib pads for pee pads--you can buy them in any department store baby section. Moms use them to put under the sheets in a baby's crib so if baby's diaper leaks, it goes onto the absorbant, waterproof pad underneath it doesn't soak the mattress. They work great as puppy pee pads.

Ollie is almost 5 months now and is outdoor trained, but also uses the pee pad on occasion and I keep one in his x-pen. I don't want him to forget how to use the pee pad so I continue to keep them in his x-pen. He will occasionally try to play with the pad but I tell him no and redirect him or sometimes I'll put a tiny squiret of bitter apple on the spot where he was chewing and he'll immediately leave it alone.

My problem is that I'd like to switch from those pads to disposable ones but Ollie thinks the disposables are a toy and I'd be really nervous leaving him with a disposable pad when I wasn't home. I might try again when he's a little older.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

We had the exact same problem with Koko, I would put a pee pad in his pen and he would destroy it before I got to the kitchen. I tried the pad secure method too but he still destroyed the pad. He now uses the Wizdog potty and it has been a Godsend, he uses it willingly and cannot get to the pad, so he gave up trying. He is now 6 months and uses his potty all the time, no accidents at all


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella went through a phase of thinking her potty pad was a toy and it drove me crazy. I never did come up with a solution, but thankfully she grew out of it within a couple of weeks. She'll still lay on the clean ones every now and then.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I need to correct myself here









I use Pooch Pads. I do not care for the Pish Pads. You can buy them direct:

http://store.poochpad.com/poochpads.html

If you decide on these, get the 2-pack medium.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I need to correct myself here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG, those are awesome!! They look just like the crib pads I use and are about the same cost BUT they have the antimicrobial in them that crib pads do not. I will buy those next time I need to buy some. That's a great price. If I remember correctly, the pish pads are much more expensive, right?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=324723
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe the Pish Pads are more money, although they have been on sale for a decent price. My little ones do much better with the Pooch Pads. I also, bleach the Pooch Pads. The Pish Pads say "NO BLEACH".

I bought the crib pads you use. I like those, as well. Heck, I go through soooo many pads. That's why it's important for me to bleach them now. When I wash them, it is a FULL load, and bleach is needed.

Make sure you buy the Pooch Pads from them. At Petco/Petsmart they are way too much money


----------



## phoxxymaltese (Jan 6, 2007)

No advice here, but I do have a friend who is a Maltymom and her precious furbaby not only chewed his pads, but consumed them. She said at the time she could see where he would chew on them, but it wasn't a whole lot and it was after the fact. Then one day she had to rush him to the vet. Her malt had a big ball of pee pads in his wittle tummy. She said it was a lesson learned and an expensive one at that. 

So please watch for these signs.


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks to each of you for responding. Keep the ideas coming...it's so nice to know that 
1. I am not the only one with this issue. 
2. I can come to this forum for help.
3. There is hope!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> No advice here, but I do have a friend who is a Maltymom and her precious furbaby not only chewed his pads, but consumed them. She said at the time she could see where he would chew on them, but it wasn't a whole lot and it was after the fact. Then one day she had to rush him to the vet. Her malt had a big ball of pee pads in his wittle tummy. She said it was a lesson learned and an expensive one at that.
> 
> So please watch for these signs.[/B]


Very good point. The plastic backing, on the disposables, would be very dangerous for the little ones who chew them up. It would be like giving a puppy a plastic bag to play with.



> Thanks to each of you for responding. Keep the ideas coming...it's so nice to know that
> 1. I am not the only one with this issue.
> 2. I can come to this forum for help.
> 3. There is hope![/B]


Yep, there is ALWAYS hope. And SM is ALWAYS here to help, listen, and sometimes confuse you









As a group, we try to get to the bottom of things


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

> Thanks to each of you for responding. Keep the ideas coming...it's so nice to know that
> 1. I am not the only one with this issue.
> 2. I can come to this forum for help.
> 3. There is hope![/B]











I just wanted to say that there really is hope, your baby is really young yet and most breeders don't even let them go until they are the age your little one is now. Can we see pictures







We love pictures


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Update: Miss Celie did not mess with her pad today. I sprayed Bitter Apple on it before I left for work this morning and when I returned, the pad was still in place. I am so proud of her...I am still seeking alternative methods and your suggestions have really given me a great start. I have a lot of research to do this weekend. By the way, I will post pics as soon as I figure out how.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Update: Miss Celie did not mess with her pad today. I sprayed Bitter Apple on it before I left for work this morning and when I returned, the pad was still in place. I am so proud of her...I am still seeking alternative methods and your suggestions have really given me a great start. I have a lot of research to do this weekend. By the way, I will post pics as soon as I figure out how.[/B]


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...base=PiddlePads

http://www.maltesepuppyinfo.com/maltesepottytraining.htm

I hope the article I wrote and the piddle pad site will help you, I was not successful with paper pads or Pish Pads, I like to clorox my pads and beds, these above will not wear out, they are industrial pads for nursing homes and hospitals, I love the pink ones, I have had some from back in 2000 and still very nice. 

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

The bitter apple has helped me too. Tango used to chew up his pads and then I started spraying them with bitter apple. Now Tillie has begun chewing the pads so I'm spraying them again. Hang in there...it will get better as the get older.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Sophie, what your doing with the wizdog is correct. after about a month then put the pad under the grate.. your puppy will adjust to it. Now both our puppies use it no issue with the grate anymore.. at first it is a strange feeling for them but they get used to it.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

> Sophie, what your doing with the wizdog is correct. after about a month then put the pad under the grate.. your puppy will adjust to it. Now both our puppies use it no issue with the grate anymore.. at first it is a strange feeling for them but they get used to it.[/B]


I have to agree here, although I was very lucky with Koko he went straight on the grid no problems at all, I guess it all depends on the individual pup. We spent a lot of money on those turf potties and they were a total waste of money, all Koko wanted to do was eat the turf so I took that off and just used the grid and tray, but it was too large and took up a lot of room in his pen. I then bought 2 Wizdogs and they are great. The turf potties were not a complete loss though as I have them downstairs for when we are down there and he is running loose and he uses them no porblem at all. I still cannot use the turf on top though I just line them with pee pads under the grid. The good thing is the Wizdogs are much much cheaper than the turf potties and I wish we had bought them first off.


----------



## KathleensMaltese (Sep 5, 2004)

> http://www.dog-bows.com/cgi-bin/TheFinishi...base=PiddlePads
> 
> http://www.maltesepuppyinfo.com/maltesepottytraining.htm
> 
> ...


Nedra with these pads does the urine take awhile to absorb and dry into the pad? Id be afraid the kidz would think its soft like carpet, MUST BE carpet...lol But they look good!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yep, when Lacie was a puppy, she carried the pads all over her play area -- clean or dirty and sometimes shredded them too.

Thank goodness she outgrew this habit before all of my hair was gone.







I think she was about 5-6 months old when she seemed to lose interest in this.

Hang in there!!


----------



## lahcart (Jan 19, 2007)

Just when I start thinking that we have solved the problem, Miss Celie attacks the pads again. Since last night she has been going after them...I have the Simple Solutions pad holder and that has worked wonders for the most part. Tonight, I sprayed bitter apple on the pad as well. I really need for her to stop. I worry so much about the things she puts in her mouth. This dog is going to drive me crazy.








I won't give up on her though!


----------

